# Quality Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sometimes it is the fish you do catch that makes the trip. Well these LGMouth did not surrender without a heavy weight fight. 

























First rule of fight club...

Capt Mike


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Great looking hog in the 2nd photo. No potomac pike for you this trip?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------

